# Only adding hang tag - NOT relabeling - what do I need on it?



## havilahgold (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm only redecorating shirts (Gilden ect.) and not removing the neck label. I'm going to add a hang tag. What should I have on it?

Does my company name have to be without a ".com" after it? Can I have that? Do I need my place of business city on it? Can I put my website on it? Are there minimum standards of info for just adding a hang tag?

Couldn't find that info clearly in previous discussions on relabeling. I am not relabeling that way. 

I did find one thread that mentioned a possible bar code. Is that something I should print and add for the local store that will resale? Price tag? 

What do other people do?

Thank you very much.

-havilahgold


----------



## jb (Oct 12, 2007)

There are basically two different kinds of hang tags that are used in retail. The first is the point of sale tag which usually requires barcodes, style number, size. The other is more of a company info tag, which does not have any standards, it can include whatever you want... Company name, website, styling info, the story about your company, interesting graphics, etc. This type of hang tag can really say something about your company and style. 

Some companies have both, some just POS tags, other companies have a sticker with POS info attached to the back of their style hang tag.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

havilahgold said:


> Are there minimum standards of info for just adding a hang tag?


Not that I know of. The only time that kind of thing specifically comes into play _that I know of_, is when the shirt is packaged so that the tag isn't accessible (polybagged for example), in which case the labelling info needs to appear on the exterior of the package.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I just wanted to add that if you are selling to retail stores sometimes they dont want you to put your website on them because then the customer can just buy directly from you and not go through them. So if you are selling to a retail store at wholesale I would ask about putting your website on the tag. hope this helps.
Bobbie


----------

